# Photo-kerato-conjunctivitis and UVB lamps



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

"A small but increasing number of cases have been reported of pet reptiles which have developed the symptoms of *photo-kerato-conjunctivitis*, which is usually the result of abnormally high exposure to ultraviolet radiation. Typical symptoms included a *refusal of the animals to open the eyes, lethargy and inappetance*; many also stopped basking. More severely affected animals developed *swollen eyelids*, and a small number developed lesions resembling burns and exfoliation of the skin of the eyelids."

Interesting report by Frances Baines, one of the leading lights on UV for reptiles. It focuses on some of the newer high output compact fluorescent lamps and tubes and some case studies on animals that have come down with photo-kerato-conjunctivitis whilst basking under some of these new UV solutions.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cheers Fixx, hadnt spotted the new report yet.
just gave it a pretty in depth read, so far nothing I use was mentioned thankfully, will keep a close eye on developments.
Its good to see the companies such as zoo med not only completely understanding it all but actively seeking out the cause and a way to fix any problem.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Interesting thanx for posting that Fixx. Im currently using the zoo med compact bulb.


----------

